# Sage Barista Express, inconsistent steam/too hot sometimes



## trenzilla (9 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I have Sage BE for around 17 months. Been quite good for a year, but last couple months I started having issues with frothing milk. The steam is very inconsistent now, sometimes it's good, sometimes it's poor i.e sometimes the pressure/temp is very low,sometimes pressure/temp is way too high and milk goes boiling almost instantly and milk burns inside steam wand almost instantly, where I need to clean it straight away.. (I try to always allow it to heat up for same amount of time i.e I would turn it on and leave it for 15-20 mins to "heat up" before making coffee) (my frothing techniques aren't too bad and my girlfriend is a barista with years of experience) so this is not the problem. I tried de-scaling machine with sage de-scaler, also with 3rd party de-scaler and one from my girlfriends cafe. All de-scalers seem to help for couple days-weeks and same problem happens. I tried buying steam wand de-scaler from sage too,where you place the steam wand in water + descaler for couple hours. It seems to help but then I get same issue days-weeks later.

The water in my area is quite hard, so this might be the case (I use tap water), but I am also replacing water filters every 3 months as indicated. Also grouphead gasked rubber starting coming off, but I believe it is replacable easily so not a problem.

I believe Sage offers 2 years product warranty. So was wondering whether there is an easy fix I can do to fix the steam issue, also that won't void the warranty. Or I should contact sage?

Also in the UK, would they send an engineer at home to try and fix it, or they would ask to send the machine to them? If so, how long would it take to get it fixed? (if anyone had to send one to Sage)


----------

